# The Marine Prices (From WD)



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Codex: £15
Drop Pod: £18
Land Raider Crusader/Redeemer (no the normal LR isnt in the box): £35
Sternguard: £20
Vanguard: £20
Kantor: £8
Sicarius: £8
Chronus: £12
Telion: £8
Thunderfire Cannon: £30
Scout Bikes: £7
Land Speeder (all varients): £18


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Sternguard, vanguard & landspeeder prices make me very sad, but the rest it a fairly respectable cost (Minus the silly thunderfire cannon, which I have banished from my thoughts completely. Bring back the Deathwatch and Tyrannic War vets!)

Well F you GW, I'm having my Tyrannic Vets no matter what you say! Nyeh!! *Whines like a little girl*


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

EndangeredHuman said:


> Sternguard, vanguard & landspeeder prices make me very sad, but the rest it a fairly respectable cost (Minus the silly thunderfire cannon, which I have banished from my thoughts completely. Bring back the Deathwatch and Tyrannic War vets!)
> 
> Well F you GW, I'm having my Tyrannic Vets no matter what you say! Nyeh!! *Whines like a little girl*


 I LOVE YOU!! TYRANNIC WAR VETS AS STERNGUARD!!! I LOVE YOU

LOL!! :laugh:

Ok, random outburst


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

WHAT £30 quid for that flaming cannon that looks like a poo on wheels! That's outrageous.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i bet people could make better lokking ones than that. it looks like theyre going back to the old imperial gaurd weapon platforms with tracks.

although the tech marine is awsome.

but i would rather a redeemer for the extra price, or even a normal landy


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I LOVE YOU!! TYRANNIC WAR VETS AS STERNGUARD!!! I LOVE YOU
> 
> LOL!! :laugh:
> 
> Ok, random outburst


I-I...I'm not quite sure how to take that :shok:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

EndangeredHuman said:


> Bring back the Deathwatch and Tyrannic War vets!


Have they made deathwatch officially out of date now? Seeing as they were an expansion, couldn't they still feasibly be played until an official word from GW?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

YES! Tyrannic War Vets!!! I have a whole army dedicated to them, led by Cassius himself. :biggrin:


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> Have they made deathwatch officially out of date now? Seeing as they were an expansion, couldn't they still feasibly be played until an official word from GW?


Well, apparently as I heard on the grapevine, they're no longer a 'viable' option since they now are official =][= only elite choices. How, why, or if, I don't know, it's just something I heard. If you know any better, please let me know! :victory:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That's unfortunate. I still have the rules somewhere, I always thought they were very cool.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I LOVE YOU!! TYRANNIC WAR VETS AS STERNGUARD!!! I LOVE YOU
> 
> LOL!! :laugh:
> 
> Ok, random outburst


They get choice of 4 different types of rounds that they can choose to fire each shooting phase. They're TWV in all but name - I think it just allows for each Chapter to have it's own equivalent (Crimson Fists would go for similar rounds for Orks like the UMs for Nids).


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

The Drop Pod is a fair price I might get one for my IW army & use it as a datasheet or something

But £30 for the cannon?? have GW lost thier marbles?? I know the price of tin has gone up, but that models is a good £10+ more than its worth


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

For me, more than anything, I just don't see myself wanting to use it in game anyway.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just found out that Tyrannic War Vets are direct only. Sad times...


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmmm looking at the online store, seems the reason the tunderfire cannon is so expensive is cuz of the price rise... on the online store atm its £25, but in the WD its £30 (damn thats a big jump 16.5%ish!) or will be by the 29th & the vets were £18... now £20 & the Chars were £7-10, now £8-12

Crap i'd hate to think how much the Chaos Daemons metal Figs are gonna cost now =/ looks like skulltaker could go up to £12, the screamers up to £20 (rip off for 3 figures) the greater daemons will prolly go up to £35


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Metal models should never bew that expensive.... €15 for mephiston? that's a bit much. 
The prices aren't bad. The land raider, land speeder and drop pods are a lot cheaper than I imagined.... And Can anybody answer me this slightly related question. Hpw much is an assault squad in either dollars or sterling??


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

the 5 man box for an assault squad(plastic jump troops) is $25 US and yeah the thunderfire cannon just seems too expensive... but what can i say ghazgull or w/e his name is is $45 US for one large metal model.. but seriously $45!? i could get MC and his honor guard for that


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i think i am going to be ripped when i find out the price of the lizardmen slann mage preist when the rise has hit.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> Hpw much is an assault squad in either dollars or sterling??


15 quid per combat squad, but you do get some exciting weapon sprues in there.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Okay thanks guys. That just proves to me that games workshop in ireland is cheap.... they're only €20....


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

GW likes to hear us bitch and curse I think. That's the only reason I can think of for these unreasonable prices on the metal models. Even the plastic kits seem too high, but that's somewhat moderated by the fact that you usually end up with a few usefull bits after the models are built. Unfortunately, that's not the case with the metal ones.

It's unfortunate that GW takes advantage of their near monopoly of the wargames market and their models being somewhat of a specialty item in the larger modelling community. They can and do charge a premium that would see other companies bankrupt. Their status as a "wargame" hobby shouldn't be an excuse for breaking the consumers pocket book.

It also leads me to wonder, what's going to happen when they simplify the game to the point that only kids want to play it (which is the direction GW appears to be headed with their rules changes), yet raise the prices so that most kids, who tend not to work and rely on their parents to fund their habits & Hobbies, wont be able to afford the models? No more GW.

I think that if they don't open their eyes soon and see how they are affecting the community, GW's share holders (who are really the ones making the decisions) will find themselves losing out big time.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Of course 1 way around the price rise, is just buy stuff from online independant retailers or e-bay :grin: Thats what I do!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Skull Lord Kar'gor said:


> Of course 1 way around the price rise, is just buy stuff from online independant retailers or e-bay :grin: Thats what I do!


Yup, thats what im gonna do


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

The prices weren't too bad, I was expecting higher one's. Sternguard in drop pods though, very effective, saw them played last tuesday. Sweet.


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> WHAT £30 quid for that flaming cannon that looks like a poo on wheels! That's outrageous.


thats gold! haha but yeah thunderfire cannon is a bit of a fugly looking weapon and the price is an even bigger turnoff that would make me puke, so i might tell my best mate its time we visited a metal scrap yard and make our own thunderfire cannon might take longer, but hell sure will be better looking then that cannon and its overly done pricing scheme :angry:


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

lol i already have a ten man unit of stern guard made them my self from tactical sq and 10 combi meltas ha take that deep striking termies there pretty easy to make just used lots of purity seals and assault marine legs must say sq looks sick


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Dang wish I preordered the Space Marine book now, its going to be £18 when it launches. Sadly I lack the funds to buy it until after launch, but I'll should be able to get it at the pre-order price from a independant I suppose.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> GW likes to hear us bitch and curse I think. That's the only reason I can think of for these unreasonable prices on the metal models. Even the plastic kits seem too high, but that's somewhat moderated by the fact that you usually end up with a few usefull bits after the models are built. Unfortunately, that's not the case with the metal ones.
> 
> It's unfortunate that GW takes advantage of their near monopoly of the wargames market and their models being somewhat of a specialty item in the larger modelling community. They can and do charge a premium that would see other companies bankrupt. Their status as a "wargame" hobby shouldn't be an excuse for breaking the consumers pocket book.
> 
> ...


Hopefully I don't think it's going to get so extreme. If they dumbed down the rules even further (Not that I can comment on this) then the older community will lose touch, or use the older rule sets. This would be a very bad buisness move and they'd be forced to go back. The worst I think we'll see is 'two' rulesets, a newbie one, and a standard one. But I think that would only make things worse.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

GW just dont realy care about the budget gamers anymore, what with the price increase, but as has been states, if there not careful, they could lose a lot of the younger gamers who's perents may start to refuse to pay 30 quid for a pile of crap (i.e the blunderfire cannon)
at the moment, i only get the odd bit of surplies from GW as most of my models i pick up either from ebay, bring and buy sales at wargame shows, the odd carboot sale or from tradeing and painting figures for members of my wargaming club.


----------



## Caddock (May 18, 2008)

A lot of the prices in Canada are on the way down. For plastics anyhow we paid a lot more than the US. http://ca.games-workshop.com/news/cn/Announcements/pricechange.htm

Probably brings them more in line with worldwide pricing given exchange rates etc.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Yea, everyone in Canadia(I love that word) has been paying bucketloads of money for something the rest of the world gets cheaper.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Initiate said:


> Yea, everyone in Canadia(I love that word) has been paying bucketloads of money for something the rest of the world gets cheaper.


makes a change, normally it's the UK thats getting humped senseless by ridiculous prices


----------

